# 11 year old Golden "Luke"



## amy22

OMG how sad...beought tears to my eyes. I pray that he can be taken in by a rescue and he can find a wonderful home for the rest of his life. How sad......


----------



## Blondie

Fingers and paws crossed. Good luck. I really hope this works out for you and Luke. Thank you in advance for your time, energy, interest and respect for taking on this situation. Please keep us posted.


----------



## DNL2448

Oh geez, when will people get a clue? Thank God for rescues, can you imagine what this poor boy is thinking? Thank you for finding him and working to save him from this terrible situation.


----------



## magiclover

What a sweet face. Thank goodness you saw that ad. I pray that a new loving home is coming Luke's way.


----------



## Merlins mom

Thanks guys! I really think he'll be okay and we'll get him. It's always hard to find fosters for the seniors but I will take him for sure!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

OMG - This stuns me. I don't have words to explain how much this breaks my heart..... Praying that you get him and SOON. Poor baby needs love and a home.

And I have to ask - No way you can meet him/get him before the weekend?


----------



## Merlins mom

Sophie_Mom said:


> OMG - This stuns me. I don't have words to explain how much this breaks my heart..... Praying that you get him and SOON. Poor baby needs love and a home.
> 
> And I have to ask - No way you can meet him/get him before the weekend?


I wish we could do it sooner. Between my work schedule and hers we just can't make it work out. 

It breaks my heart too.


----------



## goldencontriever3

How heartbreaking. Thank you thank you for helping this poor boy. You are an angel! The seniors are so appreciative.

Oh I wish we were closer.....we would take him in.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Poor sweetheart. He has so much to grieve about, but he still manages a smile. He is probably so very glad to see someone. I know the DIL and her family are mourning their human loss, but they should be ashamed to neglect this boy so.


----------



## kwhit

Merlins mom said:


> I talked to the DIL last week and was stunned to learn that Luke (who has always been an outside dog) was STILL living outside at the house all these months later. The DIL's parents feed him in the morning and the DIL feeds him at night. *But he lives alone*.


OMG...that is one of the saddest things I have ever read. This poor dog has no choice but to live this way. That's what's so very sad to me. You can see in the first picture his tail is slightly blurred...from wagging it. It also looks as if there's a lump at the base of his tail...could be the camera angle, though. 

Please, please update when you get him...I'll be thinking about him until then. I know that if I wake up in the middle of the night, I'll think about Luke...being alone. My heart breaks for all unwanted dogs, but especially the seniors.  That face...


----------



## booklady

If I were even half a continent closer Luke would have a home. He'd fit right in with my old gold.

I will never be able to understand why it is so hard to find fosters for seniors, they are such easy keepers and they are so grateful for any kindness or affection. They are the ones that grab my heart won't let go.

I'll be thinking really positive thoughts and sending myriad prayers for Luke. He's so beautiful...a little ragged around the edges, but those eyes!


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, what a tragic story. It makes my heart ache knowing how much he must miss his parents and not know what's going on. I hope you can get him into a rescue or home very soon.


----------



## Merlins mom

kwhit said:


> OMG...that is one of the saddest things I have ever read. This poor dog has no choice but to live this way. That's what's so very sad to me. You can see in the first picture his tail is slightly blurred...from wagging it. It also looks as if there's a lump at the base of his tail...could be the camera angle, though.
> 
> Please, please update when you get him...I'll be thinking about him until then. I know that if I wake up in the middle of the night, I'll think about Luke...being alone. My heart breaks for all unwanted dogs, but especially the seniors.  That face...


I will definitely update. I know in my heart things will go fine.....because there is no way I'll be able to leave that house without him. I'm arranging a time with my groomer in advance so I can take him directly there if necessary. 

I just don't get what goes through people's minds. How is it okay to leave him there alone?


----------



## kwhit

Merlins mom said:


> I will definitely update. I know in my heart things will go fine.....because there is no way I'll be able to leave that house without him. I'm arranging a time with my groomer in advance so I can take him directly there if necessary.
> 
> I just don't get what goes through people's minds. How is it okay to leave him there alone?


It is so not ok. :no: I also don't understand what goes through people's minds...how can they just walk away from him every day. Can't wrap my head around that at all. 

Luke's very, very lucky he has you in his corner. You're his angel. :bigangel:


----------



## Rainheart

This is so sad  I hope you can find a rescue that can take him.


----------



## Debles

OMG, he could have been choked to death or hung! Poor dear boy. Thank you, praying it works out for you to take him.
I have had this experience many times when assessing a dog for rescue.


----------



## Merlins mom

Rainheart said:


> This is so sad  I hope you can find a rescue that can take him.


Rainheart, I volunteer for the local Golden Rescue here so he will be in our rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Praying all goes well and Luke will have a loving foster home with you and Merlin!

Luke's life is about to go from rags to riches.

PLEASE KEEP US POSTED!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

booklady said:


> If I were even half a continent closer Luke would have a home. He'd fit right in with my old gold.
> 
> I will never be able to understand why it is so hard to find fosters for seniors, they are such easy keepers and they are so grateful for any kindness or affection. They are the ones that grab my heart won't let go.
> 
> I'll be thinking really positive thoughts and sending myriad prayers for Luke. He's so beautiful...a little ragged around the edges, but those eyes!


 
I totally love the Seniors and have a very hard time understanding why it's so difficult to find a foster home for them. All they want is to know someone is there for them and be by your side. 

_I really miss my Senior boy........._

Looking forward to a happy ending for this big guy.


----------



## paula bedard

So sad....but with a happy ending, I hope. Fingers crossed that he and Merlin get along, that all goes well at the groomers, and the week goes by quickly for Luke and for you. Will Luke become a foster or are you keeping him?


----------



## fostermom

What a sweet face he has. I hope it works out between him and Merlin!


----------



## Merlins mom

paula bedard said:


> So sad....but with a happy ending, I hope. Fingers crossed that he and Merlin get along, that all goes well at the groomers, and the week goes by quickly for Luke and for you. Will Luke become a foster or are you keeping him?


He'll be a foster. For as long as it takes!


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Bless You!!! You are going to be Luke's foster?
When are you getting him?


----------



## Merlins mom

Karen519 said:


> Merlin's Mom
> 
> Bless You!!! You are going to be Luke's foster?
> When are you getting him?


Assuming he doesn't want to eat my cat, he will be my foster. Getting him Saturday!


----------



## Sabine

what a beautiful old boy. I sure hope you can help him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

You are wonderful. I'm so glad Luke's luck is about to change!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I will pray he doesn't eat your cat! You are an AMAZING person, Merlin's Mom!!



Merlins mom said:


> Assuming he doesn't want to eat my cat, he will be my foster. Getting him Saturday!


----------



## paula bedard

Glad you're getting him. 

I noticed with Sam and now Ike, that they only chased cats that wandered onto our property. Never on that same cat's property or in their home. Maybe Luke will sense that this place belongs to your cat too, and he's to respect that. My daughter has 2 cats and Ike is fine with them. He even tries to play with them. The abandoned kitten he found under our heat pump that he DID chase, now lives with my mother and Ike leaves her alone. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Thanks so much for helping this lonely boy. I'm sure he'lll be happy to soak up some lovin from you.


----------



## Yarra girl

Wow, what a story and how confused and lonely he must be now. 
Thank you for caring and for doing something about it, thank you for seeing his flyer. He is a Golden so he has a strong and trusting heart and I hope he will know to persevere until you get to him.
We are so far away here, but I am visualising a ring of warm and gentle love around this boy, made up from all the good messages of hope I have read here and I am adding mine - to keep him safe and supported until Saturday. 
I am also visualising a big warm hug around you, to get you to him, and to help you hold your tongue as you thank them for finding him a new home ... this is no life for him and they must see that .... maybe just leave it at that and get him out of there!!
Love to Merlin too, he will understand and be part of the healing towards a new chapter in this gorgeous boy's life. 
Best wishes to you all X


----------



## Merlins mom

paula bedard said:


> Glad you're getting him.
> 
> I noticed with Sam and now Ike, that they only chased cats that wandered onto our property. Never on that same cat's property or in their home. Maybe Luke will sense that this place belongs to your cat too, and he's to respect that. My daughter has 2 cats and Ike is fine with them. He even tries to play with them. The abandoned kitten he found under our heat pump that he DID chase, now lives with my mother and Ike leaves her alone. I'll cross my fingers for you.


I've only had two foster dogs that we had to move to another foster home because they were way, way too interested in our cat. And Butters is very dog savvy....heck, I'll admit he's just plain mean!  But last year a friend of mine's foster dog killed one of her cats. And even though I'm very careful, that really opened my eyes and made me extra vigilant about it.


----------



## Merlins mom

Yarra girl said:


> Wow, what a story and how confused and lonely he must be now.
> Thank you for caring and for doing something about it, thank you for seeing his flyer. He is a Golden so he has a strong and trusting heart and I hope he will know to persevere until you get to him.
> We are so far away here, but I am visualising a ring of warm and gentle love around this boy, made up from all the good messages of hope I have read here and I am adding mine - to keep him safe and supported until Saturday.
> I am also visualising a big warm hug around you, to get you to him, and to help you hold your tongue as you thank them for finding him a new home ... this is no life for him and they must see that .... maybe just leave it at that and get him out of there!!
> Love to Merlin too, he will understand and be part of the healing towards a new chapter in this gorgeous boy's life.
> Best wishes to you all X


thank you Yarra girl. Your post brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Oh wow, my heart aches for that poor boy. Those pictures were very hard to look at...definitely brought tears to my eyes. To think of how confused his world must have been since February. It's hard to fathom, especially when I look at my little spoiled princess lying on the couch snoozing at the moment. All dogs should have that kind of life.

I really hope things work out this weekend ... and even if he doesn't become your foster dog (should he not get along with your cat) that you can find him a more suitable home. He deserves to live out his twilight years in luxury, surrounded by loving companionship.

You are an angel!! I really applaud you 

Kim


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Please let us know how it goes with Luke tomorrow!!
Luke will think he has found heaven and he so deserves that!
You are an Angel!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG, just seeing this. How heartbreaking. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. Give him an ear rub for us.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you and Luke today! Hope everything works out. Bless you for rescuing this poor boy! Hugs


----------



## Merlins mom

Heading out in a bit! The owner took him to have a bath yesterday and I'm happy about that. I had made plans to head straight to the groomer after picking him up and now I won't need to. She also said she kept him in her garage overnight so he didn't get dirty again (we've had a lot of rain). Will check in later! Thanks for all the good thoughts!


----------



## jealous1

Following Luke's updates closely - keeping toes and paws crossed he settles in okay and leave the cat along. I so love the seniors! Please keep us update on him and post more pics when you can.


----------



## paula bedard

Have a safe trip...Fingers crossed that he doesn't seem too interested in your cats!!!

Can't wait to hear about your meeting and see pics. Hugs to you, to Luke, to Merlin...'cause he's so darn handsome, and to your kitties.


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Praying for Luke and you and that he gets along with your cats.
Can't wait for an update and so glad he is already groomed.
*Luke is about to experience a miracle in his life, thanks to you!!!*


----------



## lucysmum

Merlin's Mum ....... Thank you , thank you , thank you.:--heart:


----------



## Sabine

anxiously awaiting how it all went down. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm looking forward to hearing how things are going too!


----------



## Merlins mom

I have Luke! Sorry it took so long for me to post! we have ants in the laundry room and had to deal with that first. 

The people that were taking care of Luke, the DIL and her parents, are very nice people who just don't have a clue. Plenty of money, but no clue. They gave me all his stuff, and he is UTD on heartworm and flea meds. They took him to have a bath yesterday and he is actually clean, which is nice. 

The important part is that he is VERY sweet! He was happy to meet merlin and happy to go on the car ride back to our house. he is very overweight....looks like a red bear from the rear, lol. I also think he may have some thyroid issues since there's a lot of missing fur on his tail. His eyes are all goopy and one has a cataract. I haven't checked his ears yet. Just trying to let him settle in. Right now he's sleeping on the floor.

He did pretty good with the cat. He's interested but a little unsure. I can live with that for now. They won't have free run at the same time unless I am in the room/home. 

Merlin doesn't seem to care for him much. While I was running the vacuum in the kitchen I heard an argument between the two and I feel like Merlin probably started it. Not sure what the deal is, we'll see. 

Anyway, the important thing right now is that he is a sweetie who has settled right in to being inside! He's not scared of anything...noises, etc and he hasn't had an accident yet. I'll get some pictures later and put them up! All is good!  Thanks for all the good thoughts you've been sending to Luke!!


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

So glad to hear that all is well-Luke and Merlin will get to know one another!

Glad he is not too interested in the cat.

Can't wait to hear more and I bet the Big Red Bear will be taking off some weight-wouldn't me surprised it could be his thyroid!!

Welcome to the inside of the house and to being loved, Luke!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for Luke's great news!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so happy to hear this news. Thank you for being his savior!!


----------



## Rainheart

I am so glad that you have got him, now! His story is so sad


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you and Merlin so much for welcoming Luke into your home!! Glad things seem to be working out with your kitty too. You are an angel. Give Luke and Merlin a hug from us.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Luke's great news!!


----------



## kwhit

YAY!!!! Great news! :banana::banana::banana:

I am so happy...Merlins mom, you're an :bigangel:


----------



## jealous1

First, thank you for being their for Luke!!!! I was so happy to read your update.

Second, regarding your Luke and Merlin--when we brought Mike into our family back the first part of February the vet advised he was at least 10-12 years old. While initially mildly interested in the other dogs, he was (and still is) much more interested in us throwing and him chasing balls (over and over and over), treats, food, and more recently attention from us. We had a few incidents the first few months with the other dogs that most were actually started by Mike, but these have diminished significantly the last month. Part of it had to do with food (he came in needing to add a few pounds and I think was scared one of others was getting too close) and the other part was Jesse's idea of playing is to try and "body slam" him while he was chasing a ball (that's the way Jesse and Summer play). Mike finally had enough of that and snapped; the first time it happened he quickly put Jesse in his place, the second time Jesse didn't back down. We now keep a much closer eye on everyone when throwing balls and Mike still pretty much ignores the others. A couple of years back when we brought our senior Beau into our crew, he was ~9 years old. Again, ball obsessed and people obsessed but really didn't want anything to do with the other dogs and stayed that way until we had to let him go due to cancer.

I mention this as even though Merlin might have initiated an incident, it could have very well been caused by Luke not wanting any interaction with Merlin as he probably has not had a lot of that with other dogs. With time, I think you will find that they will learn each other and what the other will tolerate. Please keep us updated!

PS - would love to see some pictures of Luke, now and later when you have had a chance to work your magic on him!


----------



## Merlins mom

here's what Luke has been doing the last few hours......










and this....










He's doing okay, just ate his dinner and when it cools down a bit we'll go for a little walk. 

Merlin doesn't want to have anything to do with him. Avoids him, is stiff with body language. I don't know what signals I might not be seeing but we'll keep them separated tonight. I'm going to have Luke sleep in the kitchen.

Thanks jealous1 for your comments. Luke will walk over toward merlin but merlin stiffens up and his tail goes up high with fast little movements. Kinda weird and unlike him.....but maybe he's turned into a little priss "only child"! LOL!


----------



## Yarra girl

Wonderful news update, I was hoping the pick up went smoothly.
As for the settling in re Merlin - trusting you to soothe both in their own special way and hoping time eases things for both.
Hope his vet visit goes well 
I'll be at the vet with Tessa tomorrow ( got a knock to her eye so over a week of uveitis, it looks good now but we need to be very careful so going every few days) - so I'll be thinking of you! 
Best wishes to your household X


----------



## Stretchdrive

Luke is a good looking boy!! Glad he is with you now!


----------



## paula bedard

So, so glad to hear that Luke is with you and seems to be adjusting nicely. I hope Merlin warms to him.

Thanks also to Karen for the email. I couldn't open it but knew it meant that Luke was safely picked up. Thanks Karen!

Can't wait to hear more....


----------



## Sophie_Mom

He's so big and handsome!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray for Luke that he's landed in a soft place. Hopefully, Merlin will get used to having the big red guy around and even if they don't become friends, he will stop the ticked off body language. Thank you for helping to bring Luke to safety and security.


----------



## Merlins mom

Yarra girl said:


> Wonderful news update, I was hoping the pick up went smoothly.
> As for the settling in re Merlin - trusting you to soothe both in their own special way and hoping time eases things for both.
> Hope his vet visit goes well
> I'll be at the vet with Tessa tomorrow ( got a knock to her eye so over a week of uveitis, it looks good now but we need to be very careful so going every few days) - so I'll be thinking of you!
> Best wishes to your household X


Hope everything goes okay with Tessa at the vet. Let us know!


----------



## Merlins mom

Sophie_Mom said:


> He's so big and handsome!!!


LOL!! Big is right! Way too big! But we can work on that!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I just can't even imagine how happy and secure he feels to be sprawled out in your home. I'm sure it's been way too long for that sweet soul. I have much admiration for you and those that do what you do.


----------



## Jax's Mom

What a big sweet lookin guy. Thank you so much for taking him in.


----------



## Karen519

*Luke*

Luke is a beautiful boy and he SURE LOOKS like he's at Home!!!

Have a good nights sleep all!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Luke looks so happy to be home with you! Bless you for rescuing him.

I know when we took Harry in Mickey was not happy at first but he settled down in a few days. He hasn't really cared when we added another female. Harry was the first male and he did act different. Hope Merlin just needs to get used to another pup in the house.

Hope you all have a quiet night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Luke looks fantastic, so very happy to be inside now, he does look like a big red bear. 

Hope things work out between him and Merlin.


----------



## paula bedard

Hoping this morning finds Merlin in a better mood about Luke being around.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Those pictures of him resting in your house say it all........ 

Thanks for taking him in !!


----------



## Goldilocks

That's so sad. He looks like he's in need of some care and probably also has a broken heart. I sure hope you are able to get him. He deserves a good home for his golden years.

EDIT: I see you have him and am soooo happy! Good luck with the integration of the two dogs. It can be difficult especially if Merlin is used to being an only dog.


----------



## Yarra girl

only logging on for Luke news! 
Oh boy, what a big "softie". 
Tessa had her last vet visit today - her eye is all healed - yay! She's been going every few days for a week and a half
Just wondering that Merlin is still getting some 1:1 time and that he is going through doors first (after you) and being fed first - just reinforce to him that he is still number 1 etc I'm sure you have a much better idea than me but still checking!
Hope you are all well 
Thanks for the updates when you can, i feel like we have all adopted him


----------



## Takasnooze

Luke does look happy. Hope he and Merlin become best buds!


----------



## KaMu

What a heart wrenching story here on this thread. And it turned out so perfect for Luke. The look on his face as hes lying on that rug says it all..........relief, warmth,coolness,safety and last but not least Love from humans.
God Bless you all


----------



## Ranger

What a lucky boy to have you save him from such a poor life! I love his pics - he looks so snuggly!

Hopefully Merlin is warming up to him slowly but surely. Any updates??


----------



## Merlins mom

Luke is doing really well. Still no accidents in the house which amazes me. Today I took him to work with me at the daycare and he had a great time. He loves being around other dogs. He also loved the pools.  Some pics below...




























And then he needed a nap in the A/C...











Merlin still doesn't like him and does everything he can to avoid him, even today at the daycare. The other dogs didn't seem to have any problems with him so it must just be one of those things. Still going to give it some more time, but there is another foster home that can take him if the situation doesn't improve.


----------



## paula bedard

It looks like Luke had a great day. Hopefully he and Merlin will 'click' after a while. When my son's pup first came on the scene, Ike started showing signs of jealousy but they didn't last long, just a few weeks. Now they're best friends.

I hope you're doing well too. I know how mentally frustrated I got when Ike was jealous with Hunter. It made me sad that Ike showed any signs of even mild aggression or anger...it was not the Ike I knew and loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

What absolutely heartwarming pictures!! Love the pics of Luke in the pool-he is so happy!

Hoping that Merlin starts warming up to him. I suspect Merlin is used to getting all of your attention!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Looks like Luke really enjoyed going to doggie day care!


----------



## Megora

^^^ I'm trying to decide whether this picture says Luke had soaked up all of the nice cool water or the other dog was in the middle of drinking it all up. 

He looks so happy and laidback... what a sweet angel.


----------



## coppers-mom

Lovely pictures of some wonderful old gold.
He's a treasure for sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

It may take awhile for Merlin to warm up to Luke.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pitures, Luke looks so happy, he seems like such a sweetheart. Someone will be lucky to have this guy. 

Hope things improve between him and Merlin soon.


----------



## Merlins mom

Well, still only good news on this old man!  Yesterday when I went to work I limited him to the kitchen and the great room, and with fingers crossed came back 7 hours later. Not one accident! He didn't chew or get into anything at all. He's a great boy! I took him to daycare with me again today and he did great! More pool and seemed to like just watching all the goings on around him. I left grouchy Merlin at home. 

Tomorrow will be a week (already!!??) and we'll head to the vet for a physical. Oh, and Luke snores....he's snoring away right now. It's so cute and he is so cute. 

I don't know what Merlin's problem is with him. We've had plenty of dogs stay with us and this is a first (well, we did have one extremely hyper 6 month old foster last year that Merlin had an issue with.....and honestly I didn't like him either. They found another foster home that was a perfect fit for him). Merlin won't even drink after Luke from the water bowl. I had to put another water bowl in the hall bath for him. I just am shaking my head at this point. He's not being aggressive, just totally avoiding Luke at all costs.

If in another week or two I don't see any improvement between them we'll think about sending Luke to a different foster home. Hopefully things will work out for the better.

And FWIW, this is my first senior foster and I am loving it!!! I now see what you all with "old gold" are talking about! He's such a sweetie! :wavey:


----------



## Yarra girl

Thanks for the update - love the pictures of him especially the pool - bringing some joy back into his life - the simple things like attention, sun and water!
Hope Merlin is not mad and more resentful you left him at home, I think Luke will understand if you just spend some good 1:1 spoiling time with Merlin. 
This is my favourite thread 
Good luck at the vets, and keep up the good work you are doing


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Luke sounds so lovable!! Glad you're taking Luke for a checkup.
Someone mentioned the other day that sometimes if a dog is sick the other dog stays away from them. I don't think this is it, but I thought maybe I should mention it. I think the age difference between Merlin and Luke might be the issue.


----------



## amy22

Hmm wonder why Merlin is acting like that?? I hope it works out, it would be so sad for Merlin to have to go to another home...yours sounds like a great one. But you will have to do what you have to do...after all its Merlins home!
You did a great thing no matter where Luke ends up...he will have happy days ahead!


----------



## coppers-mom

"seemed to like just watching all the goings on around him"

Luke sounds so much like my first "old gold" - Tramp. he was so very laid back and enjoyed the simple things he may not have had for a while. Give both your boys a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## paula bedard

Glad to hear Luke is being such a joy. I hope Merlin warms to him soon.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love the happy pictures of Luke in the pool. So glad you have this sweet boy.


----------



## Merlins mom

It looks like Merlin may be over his funk about Luke. He tried to get him to play last night and again this morning.   Good news!

At the vet yesterday she needle biopsied a lump I found on his neck and said it was just a lipoma. He has meds for dry eye and they will do a thyroid test. The missing fur on his tail and his droopy sad face indicate that this may be an issue. I figured as much because of his coarse fur and his tail, but had never heard of the droopy face that can also be a symptom. 

Still waiting for the blood test results, but overall he seems to be in pretty good shape. His breath is horrible but his teeth are in good shape. I'm going to try and start brushing them though to see if it helps with his breath.

And he's only 77 pounds! I guess his bear coat makes him look much bigger!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Merlin seems to be accepting Luke.

I'm glad Luke had a good checkup and the lump was a lipoma, but amazed he only weighs 77 pounds! He does look like he weighs more, but this must truly be a case of "I'm not fat, just fuzzy". He's a doll for sure.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

So glad to hear that Merlin is warming up to Luke! 

Thought for sure he weighed more than 77 lbs, he must have one thick coat. I hope the meds work for his dry eyes. Sam had chronic dry eye for his last two years. The opti meds didn't help at all so I ended up having to keep his eyes moist with natural tears drops, which worked very well.


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

SARAH:

I was just delighted to read that Merlin is showing interest in Luke now! 
This is just wonderful. 




Merlins mom said:


> It looks like Merlin may be over his funk about Luke. He tried to get him to play last night and again this morning.   Good news!
> 
> At the vet yesterday she needle biopsied a lump I found on his neck and said it was just a lipoma. He has meds for dry eye and they will do a thyroid test. The missing fur on his tail and his droopy sad face indicate that this may be an issue. I figured as much because of his coarse fur and his tail, but had never heard of the droopy face that can also be a symptom.
> 
> Still waiting for the blood test results, but overall he seems to be in pretty good shape. His breath is horrible but his teeth are in good shape. I'm going to try and start brushing them though to see if it helps with his breath.
> 
> And he's only 77 pounds! I guess his bear coat makes him look much bigger!


----------



## Yarra girl

Good to hear, what a difference you are making in his life. 
His owner would be so thankful to you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Love reading the happy updates on sweet Luke!


----------



## Our3dogs

Happy to read Merlin might be warming up to him. Maybe he was hoping Luke would not be staying, and then figured he might as well accept the fact it looked like Luke was hanging around for a while. Who knows what goes through their minds. Could it be the food he is eating is giving him the bad breath - since he teeth are in good shape??? I also would not have guessed 77 lbs - but at least you don't need to put him on a doggy diet. Also I am sure with his increased activity now, he will drop a few pounds without evening trying.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear the situation between Luke and Merlin is making progress. 

Yes, these Old Golds are so precious. It's great seeing him enjoying life.


----------



## FinnTastic

I've been reading this thread and happy that Luke is doing well. He looks great and probably soooo glad that you saved him.


----------



## Merlins mom

Luke is still being a good boy. It'll be two weeks this Saturday and no accidents in the house. We did learn not to leave food within reach though. He was trying really hard to open the bacon bits bag that we accidentally left on the coffee table after dinner. 

His thyroid is off the charts low. I don't have the info (our intake person talked to the vet) and he will be starting Solozine tomorrow. I'm sure he'll be feeling better once his levels get to normal. I'll take him back in 30 days for a recheck. Also going to start him on glucosomine. 

All in all he is doing, or will be doing, great! Merlin still mostly doesn't like him, but it's not anything we can't work with. 

Thanks for all of your interest and comments on this boy. He is a SWEETheart!


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

I'm sure Luke will feel better once he's on his medication! I think in time, Merlin will grow attached to him!

I can relate to the "counter surfer," stuff!! When Ken and I adopted Tucker, Scott warned us he was a counter surfer. Tucker has taken a raw potato from the kitchen counter, a plastic cup that we use for the dog food, a bar of soap from the bathroom. From now on when we leave the house, Tonka and Tucker have the family room, living room and dining room, but we close all the other doors.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Happy updates!  Hope his meds make him feel loads better!


----------



## Merlins mom

Karen519 said:


> Sarah
> 
> I'm sure Luke will feel better once he's on his medication! I think in time, Merlin will grow attached to him!
> 
> I can relate to the "counter surfer," stuff!! When Ken and I adopted Tucker, Scott warned us he was a counter surfer. Tucker has taken a raw potato from the kitchen counter, a plastic cup that we use for the dog food, a bar of soap from the bathroom. From now on when we leave the house, Tonka and Tucker have the family room, living room and dining room, but we close all the other doors.


LOL!! I am happy Merlin isn't a counter surfer. I've had a few fosters that were and it's a whole new world for us making sure there's nothing they can get into. I know that Luke would be a counter surfer if he could actually get up to the counter!  As it is now, he'll be a coffee table surfer and that's easy to keep clean.


----------



## paula bedard

So good to hear that Luke is adjusting to indoor life so well and hopefully the thyroid meds will help him to start feeling better too. I bet Merlin will grow to enjoy having Luke around. It sure sounds like you are.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll bet Luke will feel much better once his thyroid gets leveled out.

He is such a doll.


----------



## Merlins mom

Handsome Luke after his 2nd groom in two weeks.  I trimmed up his grinchy feet last week and did a better job than I do on Merlin's! LOL!


----------



## TonyRay

Just read this thread [page1] and jumped to the last and it appears that Luke has been rescued I assume...

Fantastic!!!!!! 
Greatest dogs in the world these Goldens and they deserve the best that they can get....
how anyone can look in the eyes of a golden and not want to take good care of them is beyound me.


----------



## Yarra girl

Wow, thanks for the updates - love following Luke, though if I didn't know his name I would call him PILLOW :


----------



## Merlins mom

Yarra girl said:


> Wow, thanks for the updates - love following Luke, though if I didn't know his name I would call him PILLOW :


You are not kidding! I think he might be part chow!


----------



## Megora

I'm sure it's been a very long time since he's been this pampered. He's glowing. Bless you for taking care of him.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh my goodness - he sure has fallen into the good life and it looks like he is enjoying it every minute.


----------



## BeauShel

I dont know how I missed this great thread. Luke is such a big teddy bear. Bless you for fostering him. Hopefully him and Merlin will become better buddies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

coppers-mom said:


> Oh my goodness - he sure has fallen into the good life and it looks like he is enjoying it every minute.


He sure does and he deserves it. He's looking amazing, you did a great job trimming up his feet.

I'd love to snuggle and cuddle up with him-I sure miss my old guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

Luke looks SO GOOD!!! Look how beautiful straight his fur is!!

I'm sure all of the love is showing!!

*Luke must think he is in HEAVEN-TO GO from living outside with no human interaction or attention, to your house with Merlin and you to love him!!*


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

How are Luke and Merlin doing?


----------



## Merlins mom

Karen519 said:


> Merlin's Mom
> 
> How are Luke and Merlin doing?


They are fine. They don't play but are living together in pretty good harmony. We have someone interested in adopting him. Hope it works out!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh I am so happy for Luke...What a beautiful teddy bear of a dog! You did an awesome job with him


----------



## paula bedard

Glad to hear that Luke and Merlin are happy campers. Doubly glad to hear that Luke may have found his forever home. Fingers crossed that it's a great fit.


----------



## vcm5

That's so great! Luke must be so happy! He is a lucky lucky boy to have you in his life!


----------



## GoldenMum

All fingers, toes, paws crossed here in NC for a wonderful connection for Luke....and a forever home.....thank you for fostering him!


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

So glad Merlin and Luke are living in harmony!!

Will pray that if this home is meant to be for Luke, that it will work out.
Luke really deserves only the best, so it's best he stays with you until the right home comes along!!


----------



## Florabora22

I just finished reading all 12 pages of this thread! What a great story - Luke is SUCH a handsome boy, his name should be Grizz or Bear instead of Luke, lol!

You've done such a wonderful thing with this boy, thank you for taking care of an old golden in need.


----------



## Merlins mom

kdmarsh said:


> I just finished reading all 12 pages of this thread! What a great story - Luke is SUCH a handsome boy, his name should be Grizz or Bear instead of Luke, lol!
> 
> You've done such a wonderful thing with this boy, thank you for taking care of an old golden in need.


He should be named Bear! LOL! You know it's totally been my pleasure having him around. He's so good and such an easy boy. He's settled in well and has had full run of the house day and night for while now. 

His breath, which was bad enough to wake the dead, is getting better. I'm cleaning his chin and outer mouth area with astringent and brushing his teeth once a week. His teeth are in great shape!

Thanks to all of you for all the encouragement!


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

I love to read what you just wrote about Luke!

I think his name should be BEAR, too!

You are taking such good care of him-Luke must think, "I've ended up in heaven!!"


----------



## Yarra girl

Thanks for the update and good luck with his maybe forever-home. 

P.S. if the postal address for his new foster family (who want him sight unseen) (JOKE) is Alaska or somewhere, check Merlin has not been using your phone to impersonate a new family and make arrangements ................ !! :

Trusting you to continue to be his hero and advocate, thanks so much for all you have done and are doing.


----------



## Merlins mom

Yarra girl said:


> Thanks for the update and good luck with his maybe forever-home.
> 
> P.S. if the postal address for his new foster family (who want him sight unseen) (JOKE) is Alaska or somewhere, check Merlin has not been using your phone to impersonate a new family and make arrangements ................ !! :
> 
> Trusting you to continue to be his hero and advocate, thanks so much for all you have done and are doing.


LOLOL!!! That's too funny! Mr. Merlin has been pretty good and has grown accustom to Luke. In fact he's figured out that Luke will leave a few pieces of kibble in his bowl and if he's quick enough he can get to them before I catch him! 

Luke's possible adopters are getting their home visit done tonight (not by me). If that goes well I'm hoping they can come to my house this weekend to meet Luke (and I can check them out too). :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

I know you will check out Luke's possible adopters carefully and you will know in your gut.

I think that Merlin will really miss him and Luke will miss Merlin!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Anyone interested in adopting an Old Gold, has to be special, at least they are in my book.

Hope it all goes well, Luke deserves the best! I think you will be sorry to see him go but at the same time very happy he has a home of his own and the life he deserves.


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

Are they still coming to see Luke this weekend?


----------



## Merlins mom

So I get home from work today at about 3:45 and as soon as I get in the door I know there's something going on with Luke. He didn't greet as he normally does and kept trying to lick at his rear. I take a look and find a HUGE hotspot under and on the side of the base of his tail. He worked at this ALL day to turn it into a raw nasty mess.  It wasn't there this morning and I didn't notice him licking that area at all.

At first I didn't realize how bad it was and I got out my arsenal to treat it. As soon as I tried to clip some hair I realized how large it was and how painful it was for him. It was off to the vet immediately! They couldn't even shave the area because it was so painful.  So they gave him a steroid shot and sent me home with Pred, tramadol and Cipro.

Add in the eye drops, ear drops and soloxine and Luke has quite the pharmacy going. 

I called the people that want to adopt him and gave them the ugliest version I could of what was going on (could be underlying allergy issues that will be ongoing, more hot spots, etc) and they don't care!!!! "This is not a deterrent" she said.  They have experience with allergy issues and they also have a 12 yr old golden. They lost their other senior last year to cancer.  

They still want Luke and are coming tomorrow to visit him, bringing their dog Athena. Depending on how the hot spot looks tomorrow and how underwhelmed they may be with it I may let him go home with them. But we'll see. I don't want to stress Luke too much.

Another great thing about his potential adopters is that they bring their 12 yr old to work with them and will bring Luke too. And on days where they don't, they only live a mile away from the office.  These are some great people so please keep your fingers crossed that all goes well!


----------



## SandyK

Some how I missed your posts until now. Read all pages tonight and just want to say thank you for saving Luke. You have done a great job with him. I hope things go well with the couple coming to meet him tomorrow. I also wish Luke good-luck!! Merlin also deserves a thank-you for being a good boy and letting Luke stay in your home until his forever home is found. Thanks again to you for taking great care of a handsome senior!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Luke,_ ouch_, I feel for this big guy. Hope he's feeling better soon. 

This family sounds like a match made in heaven for Luke-can't wait to hear how the greet and meet goes.......


----------



## DaisyGolden

I just saw this now and i think you are amazing for all you are doing for Luke. I hope that his new family works out. He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Florabora22

I hope this new family works out today and Luke and Athena get along swimmingly! They sound perfect for him.


----------



## Merlins mom

Luke is on his way to his new home as I type this. :--heart:

We loved this couple and their 12 year old golden Athena is gorgeous and sweet. I think they will enjoy each others company. 

They were not fazed at all at Luke's lions tail (had to get it shaved this morning now that the hot spot was not so painful) and just loved him and Luke liked them as well. He lay right beside Joanne for most of the time they were here. Sigh.....

I'm sad that he left, but happy for him that he found a family that will love and care for him like he deserves. 

Life is Good! :heartbeat

Thank you for all your kind comments, encouragement and advice!


----------



## mylissyk

Merlins mom said:


> Luke is on his way to his new home as I type this. :--heart:
> 
> We loved this couple and their 12 year old golden Athena is gorgeous and sweet. I think they will enjoy each others company.
> 
> They were not fazed at all at Luke's lions tail (had to get it shaved this morning now that the hot spot was not so painful) and just loved him and Luke liked them as well. He lay right beside Joanne for most of the time they were here. Sigh.....
> 
> I'm sad that he left, but happy for him that he found a family that will love and care for him like he deserves.
> 
> Life is Good! :heartbeat
> 
> Thank you for all your kind comments, encouragement and advice!


That's wonderful. Job well done.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Luke has a new home and a family to love him and take care of him. Such a wonderful thing you did for him!!!


----------



## bluefrogmama

Oh my, I just read all 14 pages. I felt like I was reading a novel I couldn't put down, I couldn't wait to get to the last page to see if Luke ended up getting adopted! What a wonderful ending to this heartbreaking and then heartwarming story! Wow! Thank you Merlin's Mom for giving that sweet boy a second chance at life in a loving home!


----------



## Merlins mom

bluefrogmama said:


> Oh my, I just read all 14 pages. I felt like I was reading a novel I couldn't put down, I couldn't wait to get to the last page to see if Luke ended up getting adopted! What a wonderful ending to this heartbreaking and then heartwarming story! Wow! Thank you Merlin's Mom for giving that sweet boy a second chance at life in a loving home!


Happy endings are awesome!


----------



## ggdenny

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom

Merlins mom said:


> So I get home from work today at about 3:45 and as soon as I get in the door I know there's something going on with Luke. He didn't greet as he normally does and kept trying to lick at his rear. I take a look and find a HUGE hotspot under and on the side of the base of his tail. He worked at this ALL day to turn it into a raw nasty mess.  It wasn't there this morning and I didn't notice him licking that area at all.
> 
> At first I didn't realize how bad it was and I got out my arsenal to treat it. As soon as I tried to clip some hair I realized how large it was and how painful it was for him. It was off to the vet immediately! They couldn't even shave the area because it was so painful.  So they gave him a steroid shot and sent me home with Pred, tramadol and Cipro.
> 
> Add in the eye drops, ear drops and soloxine and Luke has quite the pharmacy going.
> 
> I called the people that want to adopt him and gave them the ugliest version I could of what was going on (could be underlying allergy issues that will be ongoing, more hot spots, etc) and they don't care!!!! "This is not a deterrent" she said.  They have experience with allergy issues and they also have a 12 yr old golden. They lost their other senior last year to cancer.
> 
> They still want Luke and are coming tomorrow to visit him, bringing their dog Athena. Depending on how the hot spot looks tomorrow and how underwhelmed they may be with it I may let him go home with them. But we'll see. I don't want to stress Luke too much.
> 
> Another great thing about his potential adopters is that they bring their 12 yr old to work with them and will bring Luke too. And on days where they don't, they only live a mile away from the office.  These are some great people so please keep your fingers crossed that all goes well!


First Luke finds you and know these lovely people. Life is good indeed.
Hopefully Luke's hot spot and other issues will clear up with his medications and good care.:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Job well done Merlin's Mom, do you feel like a mom who has let their child spread their wings for the first time?

I know this is a bittersweet moment for you. You've done a fabulous job with Luke and he's found himself a wonderful loving family and a new buddy he so deserves, it doesn't get much better than this. 


Thanks to you, Merlin, and to GRRCC for all you did to make this possible.


----------



## GoldenMum

What a wonderful ending for Luke...he'll get all the love he should have had his whole life. Thank you for helping Luke!


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

Luke will never be alone or cast-out, again, BECAUSE of you and Merlin opening your hearts and home to him.

It sure sounds like a match made in heaven for this couple and Luke and Athena!! God Bless you and Merlin!


----------



## C's Mom

Can't believe I missed this thread. So happy for Luke and a big thank you to everyone who helped find him a great home. He is soooo handsome.


----------



## Megora

I'm so glad he has a permanent home!!! And I hope he will enjoy his new family for a few years yet<:

God bless you for stepping in and taking care of him until that home found him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Just saw this happy ending - A straight path to heaven for you! Yeah Luke!!!


----------



## Merlins mom

Luke's new owners just love him and are so happy. They did send me pics the other day and they shaved him down, even his head! It looks AWFUL!! I think I would have gone with a puppy cut. But it'll grow back......it'll grow back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm glad to hear Luke is doing so well in his new home, but sorry to hear they shaved him-oh no! Yes, thank goodness it will grow back.


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's mom

Did they leave enough fur on Luke to protect him from the sun?

I am sure they love Luke very much and I agree with Sophie's Mom that you will have a straight path to heaven-you are an Angel!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so happy Luke has a loving new home.
Many blessings upon you.


----------



## Karen2

Thanks Merlins mom for taking a sad story and turning it around!
Angels like you are sure needed in our world.


----------



## Debles

So grateful you saved him and that he has a forever home. God bless him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy tears.... even with a shave job. Luke is LOVED and TREASURED and, like you said, hair grows back.


----------

